# Name this part!



## mo97hb (Jan 3, 2009)

Who knows what this part is?
Mine clicks like crazy for about 1 second when the key is put in the on position or switched off. I get a CEL p1447 and I cant figure it out and think this might be the cause.
Numbers on this part (e9t170 74....6727....e029)
97 pickup 4cyl manual transmission.


----------



## rbo1577186 (Jan 16, 2005)

Check out the link. 

Part #14920 Valve Assembly Control.. I have no idea what it does.

223 Vacuum Piping :: Engine Electrical :: Genuine Nissan Parts :: Hardbody Truck Parts (D21U) 1995-1997 :: CourtesyParts.com


----------



## mo97hb (Jan 3, 2009)

rbo1577186 said:


> Check out the link.
> 
> Part #14920 Valve Assembly Control.. I have no idea what it does.
> 
> 223 Vacuum Piping :: Engine Electrical :: Genuine Nissan Parts :: Hardbody Truck Parts (D21U) 1995-1997 :: CourtesyParts.com


I love you. I finally have a name for it.

Does it rapidly click on anyone elses truck?


----------



## 94_nismo_freak (Dec 17, 2008)

after i cleaned mine it stoped


----------



## mo97hb (Jan 3, 2009)

94_nismo_freak said:


> after i cleaned mine it stoped


I opened mine up and it looked very clean... How did you clean it? It looks like this is just a valve that is controlled by an circular array of magnets.

Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## 94_nismo_freak (Dec 17, 2008)

i just use some deep penatant like wd let it soak awhile then get your self some of that steel wool and then spray it with some carb cleaner or somthing that leves no residue then is not a bad idea to lube the friction points a little not to much put it back together and hook it up see wat happens worked for me


----------



## JustTaters (Jun 2, 2010)

*Info*

Does anyone know what this part does? I can only find this part on Courtesyparts.com, why? Mine has started with the clicking noise during startup and shutdown of the engine. About the same time this started I also noticed a clicking noise coming from the passenger side of the truck, either in the engine bay or in the lower part of the dash, only while giving the truck gas and going down the road. I took the dash apart but found nothing, very odd. Any ideas or suggestions? Anyone else have these problems? Please help.

Thanks in advance


----------



## schmauster (May 18, 2010)

Mine used to make that noise like crazy when you would modulate the throttle, or startup or shutoff. I never figured it out, then i removed all the emissions junk and much quieter lol 

At least i get some closure here!

I think there was a bulletin released about this, they just recommended you upgrade to the newer type. You might be able to find out more if you care.


----------



## JustTaters (Jun 2, 2010)

*Part*

I went to the dealership today and they said that it is a type of purge valve for the emissions system. There is a service order on this which calls for replacement of the valve, vacuum tank and a couple evap hoses. It seems like an easy replacement but it costs about 350.00 dollars. 

Thanks for the reply and im sure ill have other questions later. :waving:


----------



## CaptainGoo (Jun 21, 2009)

Clean it good and it should stop...


----------

